# American Lung Association EXPOSED



## Alex (2/10/14)

https://h2ecig.com/index.php?route=news/article&news_id=24

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nibbler (2/10/14)

Stop smoking, use CHANTIX, commit suicide. Mission accomplished.

Well in truth, I am not surprised by the details in that article. Cannot get much more hypocritical than what ALA is doing and has done.

I remind you all that Big Tobacco is also still going all-guns to have Vaping legislated and taxed from here to Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/10/14)

after reading this i decided to go look into this nightmare drug Chantix that they mentioned and I can't believe that doctors would subscribe something like this to patients to stop smoking!!!! It's shocking what some of these people have gone through...

Take a gander...

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/rx/chantix.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Take a gander...


those are some horrible stories from the chantix users.compare those to our vaping stories. i will be sticking to my vaping thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (2/10/14)

fark me, almost looks like a move straight out of the zuma playbook


----------

